# Clothing Teacher



## Lollylex

Hello
I am moving to Sharjah to work as a teacher. I am very confused as to dress codes! Are 3/4 sleeves essential? (to the elbow)? Are leggings that cover the knees ok to wear if worn with a loose tunic on top? Are sandals acceptable or do I have to wear closed shoes all the time? Please help anyone!!


----------



## rednelly84

Generally, your shoulders and knees should be covered and no cleavage on show (even when bending down) is the accepted. Some schools prefer you not to wear leggings and tight tops so I would ask your school as they should provide further information. It's usually part of the uniform policy.


----------



## rednelly84

Of course, if you're teaching in a Government school, you'll be required to wear an abaya. Sharjah is much more conservative than Dubai and Abu Dhabi so you'll find yourself covering up more in general.


----------



## cornejooste

*Sharjah decency and public conduct rules and objectives*



Lollylex said:


> Hello
> I am moving to Sharjah to work as a teacher. I am very confused as to dress codes! Are 3/4 sleeves essential? (to the elbow)? Are leggings that cover the knees ok to wear if worn with a loose tunic on top? Are sandals acceptable or do I have to wear closed shoes all the time? Please help anyone!!


B: WOMEN’S DRESS CODE-SHARJAH (COPIED FROM SHARJAH DECENCY AND PUBLIC CONDUCT RULES AND OBJECTIVES)

Indecent Dress:

Clothing that exposes the stomach and back. 
Short clothing above the knee. 
Tight and transparent clothing that describes the body. 



2: RULES REGARDING PUBLIC BEACHES 



Beaches are among the public places that people use for their leisure activities like swimming, or enjoying the scenery. Thus, it is important to make these places enjoyable and liked, so that people will not hesitate to use them. Therefore, all swimmers should wear conservative swimwear that is acceptable to the culture in Sharjah. 
Do not wear swimwear in streets or other public places. 



3. LADIES AREAS 



For social and cultural considerations, women have their own private areas that are not to be used by men. To protect their privacy; and to avoid nuisance, men are not allowed to visit these "Ladies Only" places, except in acceptable circumstances, in accordance with society's norms and culture.


----------



## adansho

AmyWales13 said:


> Are you part of our FB group? It's for new teachers heading out this summer! We have 150 new teachers all in the same boat and going to different schools, some going to Sharjah  let me know if u would like to join x


Hey, can I please request to join this FB page/group?

I'm moving out to Sharjah in August to a new teaching job and would love to get to know others in the _same boat_ and see whats going on etc.

Cheers.


----------

